# Interesting product from 80/20



## JohnD (Mar 1, 2020)

I had no clue as to where best to post this so plopped it down here. 



__





80/20 T-slot Aluminum Building System

80/20 Inc. provides a T-slot framing system and resources in your hands to turn dreams into reality. It's easy to assemble and can be configured into endless custom solutions, from DIY project to industrial applications. 80/20 is versatile - from machine guards to robotic arms, racing...



8020.net




I noticed this in a thread at PSW:



__





Is this bracket available?

Is this bracket available?


forums.prosoundweb.com




It was in post #5 by Mike Pyle.
Oh yeah, my favorite toy as a child was an Erector Set (Meccano across the pond).


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 1, 2020)

80/20 is pretty handy stuff. It’s like a slightly more user-friendly unistrut. You’re only limited by budget and imagination.


----------

